#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Hey Robotics! Give your arguments here.

## Dhiya

Will humans become demoralized by the presence of vastly more intelligent robots? If so, is it wrong to work on the development of such robots?

----------

